# Battery suggestion for K-27 with TE?



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm looking into temporarily installing a trackside TE receiver in my K-27 for a battery event next month. Any suggestions on batteries that I could use and reuse for a permanent R/C install sometime in my future? I'm fairly sure I need approximately 14 volts, but how many MaH? What batteries? Will two standard 3000MaH R/C car batteries at 7.2v apiece work?

Suggestions are WELCOMED with open arms.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

Those Batteries will power your engine just great. Very few engines need more than 14.4 volts. The 3000 mah should give you close to two hours of average run time. There are always exceptions but I think you will be happy with the results.


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply! 

Other question I thought of: 

Will 14.4 volts run the TE?


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

yes it will. when not in use unplug the batts from the TE as it seems to have a small constant drain even with the power switch turned off on the unit.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You can use 3 7.2 volt batteries in series if the 14 volts is too low. 

The TE Spec is 12 to 24 volts DC input voltage.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you have trouble, be sure to check the voltage of the batteries under load. Many people have experienced erratic operation, then finally measured the batteries, and they were pretty discharged and running right near 12v. 

 Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Anything more than 14.4 volts and the K-27 is going to perform like a slot train. Because of the screwed up gearing, it is too fast flat out on 14.4 volts let alone any more than that


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Tony, that's why I won't run it at full speed. 

I'm more concerned about providing enough voltage for the TE than the top speed. I've gotten pretty good at slow speed control.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I thought there is a limit you could set in a TE that the engine would not go faster than that


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 19 Oct 2009 06:19 AM 
I thought there is a limit you could set in a TE that the engine would not go faster than that 
JJ, it looks like Robbie might be using the 27 mHz TE and not the REVOLUTION. 


However, that's an assumption on my part...









Yes, you can set the top speed with the REVOLUTION to prevent "runaways"


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Good guess, Stan; it's the original 27mhz TE, the first two channel one, with the rubber ducky antenna. 

It works fine trackside, so I have no qualms about temporarily using it in an engine.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robbie Hanson on 20 Oct 2009 11:47 PM 
Good guess, Stan; it's the original 27mhz TE, the first two channel one, with the rubber ducky antenna. 

It works fine trackside, so I have no qualms about temporarily using it in an engine. They're fine units, Robbie. You can get extended range with a telescoping antenna if you desire. They're rated for 18 volts so your 14's will do just fine.

Enjoy..


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

I believe I read some where that you will get a 3 volt drop thru the TE so this should be considered in your voltage requirements..............Jim


----------

